# How do Illinois handgun shows work?



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

In Illinois, how does a purchase of a hand gun work? I assume the State waiting period and a FOID card but other than those.

Also any suggestions in general that pertain to a handgun show purchase?


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

When you buy at a show in illinois..there is a 72 hr waiting period for handgun's(after they are paid for). So if the dealer at the show is close enough then you can drive there and pick it up. If not then there are shipping complication's..fee's. And I am not sure if there is a 72 hr wait from the dealer when you pick it up or not. There might be paperwork and fee's there also. For these reason's I dont buy from show's unless they are easily in driving range to pick them up. By the time you add fuel prices and or shipping recieving fee's it can quickly add up to no bargain anymore. 
Drop


----------

